# Millie Moo the Cockapoo



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I can't believe we have had Millie for a week now. She has slotted into our family life so well and we love having two Cockapoos! Here are some photos taken of her today. 

Ummm...think we owe Betty a toy fox! 










What's in here then?










Look at that naughty 'Poo in the background!










Ok so how do we get in here then?










My Mummy says I have a cute face!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This post made me smile as I call Molly 'Molly Moo' !!  anyway....back to your girls, they look to be very busy with lots to entertain them. Glad all is going well and
Little Millie is settling in .. Such a sweet face


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like she's settled in really well Sarah, great piccies


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Millie Moo its not just your mum who thinks you have a cute face!!

Gorgeous pics, I love Daisy doing a bit of climbing in the background!!!

X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You've got two very gorgeous poos Sarah! Glad it is going well. Millie is certainly very cute! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pictures Sarah. On the first one she really does look like a female version of my Obi  Glad to hear she's settling in really well :twothumbs:


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely! (My daughter has always been called Millie Moo!).
Meg x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pics x 

Glad to hear she's settled in well 

It's nice to actually have them out playing in the sun isn't it, my 2 have been in the garden all day having lots of fun x

Lets hope the rain stays away


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Millie Moo its not just your mum who thinks you have a cute face!!
> 
> Gorgeous pics, I love Daisy doing a bit of climbing in the background!!!
> 
> X


Daisy is very naughty where the chickens are concerned, she patrols their run trying to work out how she can get an extra helping of dinner!



Jedicrazy said:


> Fab pictures Sarah. On the first one she really does look like a female version of my Obi  Glad to hear she's settling in really well :twothumbs:


They definitely have a similar 'look' about them! 



emmelg said:


> Great pics x
> 
> Glad to hear she's settled in well
> 
> ...


It is lovely to have them going outside and not coming in with wet muddy feet! I stand at the back door with an old towel ready to pounce on them to dry their feet off when they come back in! Roll on some better weather!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Fantastic pics!! Love her sweet face in the last pic and loving your chickens too!!! xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely pics! Max would be up there with Daisy haha!!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Great pics. Looks like shes settled in well. We call Maisie moo too &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Your mum is right .. you are so cute Millie Moo  

Fab photos ... Daisy you do make me laugh! and Millie is being such a good girl ....


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

> It is lovely to have them going outside and not coming in with wet muddy feet! I stand at the back door with an old towel ready to pounce on them to dry their feet off when they come back in! Roll on some better weather!


I know what you mean, i'm constantly chasing him with a towel x

But today we had a new problem (he has lovely green feet off the newly cut grass) he was only bathed last night, i thought i'd have a lovely clean poo today,what with having no rain(i thought wrong)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Lovely pics! Max would be up there with Daisy haha!!


I don't think she will ever give up either and would welcome a partner in crime!  



JoJo said:


> Your mum is right .. you are so cute Millie Moo
> 
> Fab photos ... Daisy you do make me laugh! and Millie is being such a good girl ....


I think Daisy will lead her astray. Millie has such a sweet trusting nature 



emmelg said:


> I know what you mean, i'm constantly chasing him with a towel x
> 
> But today we had a new problem (he has lovely green feet off the newly cut grass) he was only bathed last night, i thought i'd have a lovely clean poo today,what with having no rain(i thought wrong)


I had that when Betty was here! It was fine first thing as there was a frost but once it thawed and the pair of them were in and out, that was it my floor was covered in green! Daisy's latest thing is digging! Digging to hide her bone and then two days later digging it up again! She is always coming in with great big clods of mud stuck on her nose! Earlier I couldn't find Millie and she was hiding behind the playhouse which is where the bones seem to be hidden! Here is Daisy but not at her muddiest as I had already pulled most of it off!










She needs a fringe cut!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

> Daisy's latest thing is digging! Digging to hide her bone and then two days later digging it up again! She is always coming in with great big clods of mud stuck on her nose!


Digging is also baileys new thing  he hasn't yet started to bury his bones , what with all the patches of dead grass (from the pee ) and all the holes, i may have to have it paved lol x

So much for having a nice garden for the summer


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely photo's as usual - I was wondering what happened to that fox


----------

